
TensorFlow Data Validation - rasmi
https://www.tensorflow.org/tfx/data_validation/get_started
======
perturbation
See also [https://github.com/tdda/tdda](https://github.com/tdda/tdda), which
has some of the same features and can run tests against new data. It runs on
Pandas dataframes, CSVs, and can generate hand-editable JSON constraints for a
dataset.

------
wodenokoto
It would help a lot if they ran the example notebook before sharing

[https://github.com/tensorflow/data-
validation/blob/master/ex...](https://github.com/tensorflow/data-
validation/blob/master/examples/chicago_taxi/chicago_taxi_tfdv.ipynb)

~~~
photon90
GitHub doesn't render javascript-based visualizations in notebooks. Consider
viewing in nbviewer:

[https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/tensorflow/data-
validati...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/tensorflow/data-
validation/blob/master/examples/chicago_taxi/chicago_taxi_tfdv.ipynb)

